# Scent weirdness



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I understood from lurking here a while and reading on hedgies last few mths was not to use scents. I previously stored all my sewing fabric (which includes all the fleece I've been using lately ) in totes with a few scented dryer scheets thrown in. While sewing bags and such for Hazel most of her new bags/ liners / blankets were washed with a bit of vinegar after completion plus double rinsed in the washer...then I slept with most for a week before she arrived. 

Weird thing is...one I have not washed and she is loving the scent. I can clearly smell it myself no probem. She will choose this bag over others. I have been observing this for 4-5 days and for example I took her out of her cage tonight with no-scent but mine fleece, put her in a no-scent but mine snuggle bag....farted around being grump for half hr in that bag and I finally offered her this scented bag she is attracted to and she zipped right in there. Sitting quitely and comfy on my lap with no issues for the last hr. 

What gives? lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Sounds like she does like the smell! The no-scent rule is mostly just to be safe. Some hedgehogs are more sensitive to smells than other, so scents can make them sneeze, or they can kick up allergies. Sometimes some scents will provoke the opposite reaction as Hazel, and the hedgehog will go into a huffy, poppy quillball until the scent is removed. Lily did this to me once, when I tried using lanolin on her ears. :lol: Biggest temper tantrum I've ever seen her throw! Anyway, if she does seem to like the smell, I guess I don't see any harm in keeping it on her bedding.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm wondering now if her last owner never knew to wash her fleece and such without scent...perhaps it is a comforting familiar scent for her. I'll try it with another bag and see what happens. I never really caught on at first but now thinking that most of my "calm" "chill" experiences with her so far have been when she is in that bag lol. She's still a bag-of-grump but quills down and will let me touch her all over thru the bag, scratch her ears and leans into me even....odd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

It could be faint scent, it could even be the color, while its believed their vision is poor and colorblind many owners here have found some hedgehogs react differently to different colors.

For instance I upgraded my C & C Cage for Celeste and switched the coroplast to white and all she wanted to do was climb it, put her back in the black coroplast and no issue.

Feral hates the pink hedgie back and her quills immediately stand up and if I pick her up she goes full ball which she rarely does.

Color could be a factor IMO as well in providing comfort and safety to some hedgehogs.

I think it was Nancy who had a Hedgehog who she made a red hedgie bag and that hedgehog wouldn't touch it, but once she made him a nice navy one he/she loved it


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I did think of that because I read your post about the color...but this bag is the same color as the original fleece she came to me with (which was washed/no scent) it's what I use to pick her up with and she fusses like crazy. She goes in all her bags no problem even those of the same light color and dark colors too...she is just a fuss pot, not relaxed like she does in this one. It's not a light or faint scent...It has a strong fresh out of the laundry smell that I can clearly smell with her sitting in it on my lap  It's bizzare!


----------

